
Facebook exec: media firms that don't work with us will end up 'in hospice' - humantiy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/13/facebook-news-media-campbell-brown-hospice
======
neocraftster
Reminds me of this article:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/magazine/facebook-
google-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/magazine/facebook-google-
privacy-data.html)

The big tech companies seem to be following the same abusive behavior as
monopolies in other industries that preceded them.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Why wouldn't they? Humans are basically the same no matter what their trade or
craft is. If you get power, you try to keep and expand it. Nothing
controversial there really.

------
394549
Didn't Facebook recently pull the rug out from under media organizations that
worked with them, when they updated their feed algorithm to deprioritize news
articles?

~~~
neocraftster
Deprioritized, but not eliminated. There are many other things facebook can do
to bury specific articles or publishers.

Not showing them at all, as well as not showing articles that have been shared
by friends, for example.

------
ENGNR
Publishers need to own their own distribution, it's that simple. That's their
core business and it can't be outsourced

------
bepotts
Seems like she's just being candid to me.

Journalism is in trouble, and it was in trouble long before Facebook and
Twitter came along.

Either adapt or die.

~~~
toss1
Right.

It's not like corporations, especially corps with a significant impact on
society, should have any responsibility to use their power in a way that helps
improve (or at least doesn't degrade) the society upon which their wealth was
built . . .

/<sarc>

